# 4K Projectors - where are they?



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

What can anyone tell me about 4K projectors? Who has them? I was just at CES - nada. Reason I'm asking is - our Editor Andrew Robinson just wrote & directed what I think is the first NATIVE 4k feature film called "April Showers" - to be released in 25 theaters in the US, shown in 2k only, apparently 4K is not available. The film was shot entirely using Dalsa Digital cameras (which were used on the Mars rover). The Dalsas are $850,000 each. He used 4 of them. The image is unbelievable. Far better than the Red One which is not truly 4k.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Chrisy,

4K projectors have 4 times more resolution than 1080p projectors :unbelievable:. For sure image quality should be far better!! But I think It is hard to find materials as such today to feed them.

Maybe in 5 or 10 years we will switch to 4k?? :bigsmile: When they have the price of todays 1080p?


----------



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks~! I hear some companies have them but are looking for material. Actually - there IS one 4k movie out there - WE HAVE IT. If you read my post, APRIL SHOWERS was shot entirely in 4K. There will be some big news coming out about this in about 1-2 weeks and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## polhub (May 12, 2008)

Sony makes a very nice 4K projector. We have used 30 or so of the SRX-R110's and the newer 110T models for projects (10K Lumens). They are a true 4k projector with some ok glass. It is really only usefull on a large screen +15' minimum.

Sony also makes a 5K Lumen


----------



## funlvr1965 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have seen the sony 4k and its a fantastic image but there really is not software to run it and the software they did have running was on a super high end gaming machine, so we wait.....


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

It is certainly not today's technology yet :daydream:


----------

